# Colt router collet reducer



## Jeff Iammarino (Aug 29, 2007)

Is there anywhere that I can get a reducer for my colt hand router collet so I can use 1/8" bits?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

Yes, MLCS sells it,,item #271
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/adapbush.html

buy the set they do come in handy...

============


Jeff Iammarino said:


> Is there anywhere that I can get a reducer for my colt hand router collet so I can use 1/8" bits?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jeff


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Jeff welcome to the Router Forums. Glad to have ya.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry for the old thread bump. Does anyone know if the Rotozip 1/8" collet will fit the Colt? I understand that both machines are made by Bosch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Not the same  the Rotozip is just a little bit bigger by about .020" the norm..you can force it but you may break the collet nut asm. in the Colt.. but you can get the right one from MLCS for about 4.oo bucks..

adaptor bushings and ball bearing guides

=========



voodoochile said:


> Sorry for the old thread bump. Does anyone know if the Rotozip 1/8" collet will fit the Colt? I understand that both machines are made by Bosch.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I appreciate it.
Weird, I swear that all I saw were the "welcome to the forum" replies when this thread displayed. 

I really want to be able to run the rotozip bits on rare occasion, but will get much more routine use from the Colt than the Rotozip. The 1/8" collet adapter will seal the deal for me. Thanks for pointing out the link; I can now add another router to the corral with a free conscience!


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

"Dear Santa:
I already have my front teeth, but would really love a Bosch Colt router for Christmas.
I've been mostly good this past year."


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you considered the Trend T4? It has plunge capabilities. The Colt doesn't.

Regards,
George Cole


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

It's not a big job to make adapter for the Colt to fit just about and Plunge router base. because it's small in diam..

======



George II said:


> Have you considered the Trend T4? It has plunge capabilities. The Colt doesn't.
> 
> Regards,
> George Cole


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ,

What did you use for your adapter rings? They appear wooden in the photos.

Jim


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi George
> 
> It's not a big job to make adapter for the Colt to fit just about and Plunge router base. because it's small in diam..
> 
> ======


I know Bob but at the moment that is beyond my capabilities. I'm still looking at my new skies and wondering when to use them...Also still trying to suss how to use Paint for photos as well as sketch up..This new technology is a greater mystery than sex was when I was a pre pub... 

Best Regards,
George Cole


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

3/4" MDF, no grain to speak of like real wood  so it works very well...

===========



BigJimAK said:


> BJ,
> 
> What did you use for your adapter rings? They appear wooden in the photos.
> 
> Jim


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmm.. Interesting... The plunge base obviously clamps on the MDF but how did you hold the colt to the ring? The stock colt base clamps to the body. This is probably bloody obvious but...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

You will see a Allen set screw in the rings and the Porter Cable has a clamp on the motor case, it all locks in very well.. this type of adapter works well on the Craftsman as well,,,just about any router that has a round motor..

See my Gallery for all the shots how it was made..it's was about a hour job more or less..  and about 1.oo in total cost..
and a hole saw and a big drill bit..
===========




BigJimAK said:


> Hmm.. Interesting... The plunge base obviously clamps on the MDF but how did you hold the colt to the ring? The stock colt base clamps to the body. This is probably bloody obvious but...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> See my Gallery for all the shots how it was made..it's was about a hour job more or less..  and about 1.oo in total cost.. and a hole saw and a big drill bit..
> ===========


"See my gallery", says He! Yea.. all 789 *pages* of it! :yes4:

Seriously, thank you BJ.. I found it, with a little help from the search engine.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

The Trend T4 does look enticing as well. I think if I was only going to own one router, that might be it. As I do have a 3¼hp Hitachi and 2¼hp DeWalt- both with plunge bases, I really want the Colt for it's compactness and simplicity.

I routed for a very long time with a 1hp non-plunge Craftsman. It's bigger than the DeWalt 618 by a good bit! The thought of having a router with the power of the Craftsman that is only slightly bigger than a Dremel tool is intoxicating. I'd use it mainly in my dovetail jig, or for small jobs, but I do want to be able to chuck 1/8" bits. The MLCS chuck seals it for me.

In other news, the kitchen range died on Thursday, which was an unexpected setback. So I'm probably only in for low flyby from Santa now... no stop.


----------

